# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Më duhen citate/shprehje për "shkollën"

## auiu

Pershendetje te gjihteve.
A me ndihmon dikush me disa thenie te vecante dhe te lezetshme qe kane te bejne me shkollen.
Faleminderit.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ç'do faqe libri qe lexon, hap nje dritare te re ne jete.

----------


## auiu

E bukur.
Flm.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Prindi tė rrit, shkolla tė ndrit_

----------


## RaPSouL

Meso sa je i Ri Se kur te plakesh Ske Dobi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sy_si_deti

Auiu ke humb fare cbehesh nga je ? andej si i kam te tere mire? te te them nje une
shkolla eshte mema e dijes!
nejse ika une te fala ju bej te tereve andej  ju puth

----------


## auiu

Flm te gjitheve.

(Sy_si_deti po ckemi si te kam mire he.... do te te dergoj e-mail kur te kem kohe ok,te fala.)

----------


## sy_si_deti

auiuuu ec fshiji pak ato messaget private...se smundem te te dergoj dot message sepse ke kalu limitin :PP



> Flm te gjitheve.
> 
> (Sy_si_deti po ckemi si te kam mire he.... do te te dergoj e-mail kur te kem kohe ok,te fala.)

----------


## hope31

pershendetje

do te shkruaj , por nuk kam kohe tani, sot ose neser

----------


## vodafone_1

lexo  , lexo edhe gje skupto...

----------


## Andro_era

Te hapesh nje shkolle do te thote te mbyllesh nje burg.
Me i miri mesues eshte ai mesues qe te nxenesi i tij nxit deshiren per dituri.
Edukimi eshte mundesi te degjosh thuajse gjithqka pa e humbur durimin.

----------


## imprint

Shkolla eshte si k.rva, asnje se do por te gjithe shkojne.

e dogja fare un... lool

----------


## hope31

meso dhe ke per te kuptuar se sa pak di

arsimi eshte fytyra e mendjes

duhet te mesosh shume qe te dish pak

kushdo qe le menjane mesimin ne rinine e tij, humbet te shkuaren dhe eshte i vdekur ne te ardhmen

mendja e arsimuar perbehet, si te thuash, nga mendjet e gjithe shekujve te meparshem

me te miren gje qe njohu e kuptoi njeriu ne jete eshte te mesuarit

nje njeri i mesuar i ka me vete gjithkund pasurite e tij

sikur te rrija nje dite pa mesuar, do ta ndjeja menjehere
po te rrija dy dite kishit per ta kuptuar edhe ju
po te rrija tre dite do ta merrnin vesh te tere

te mesuarit ka qene per mua mjeti me i mire kunder andrallave te jetes; nuk ka pasur hidherim te cilin te mos ma largonte nje ore lexim

----------

